# Something you won't see on the news.



## Robin1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Those of you who might not know, the man on the left is the Commandant of the Marine Corps, and he is proud to know the man on the right.

Maybe you'd like to hear about a real American, somebody who honored the uniform he wears

Meet Brian Chontosh

Churchville-Chili Central School

Class of 1991.

Proud graduate of the Rochester Institute of Technology.

Husband and about-to-be father. First lieutenant (now Captain) in the United States Marine Corps.

And a genuine hero, the secretary of the Navy said so yesterday.

At 29 Palms in California Brian Chontosh was presented with the Navy Cross, the second highest award for combat bravery the United States can bestow.

That's a big deal. But you won't see it on the network news tonight

And all you'll read in Brian's hometown newspaper is two paragraphs of nothing.

The odd fact about the American media in this war is that it's not covering the American military. The most plugged-in nation in the world is receiving virtually no true information about what its warriors are doing.

Oh, sure, there's a body count. We know how many Americans have fallen. And we see those same casket pictures day in and day out.

And we're almost on a first-name basis with the jerks who abused the Iraqi prisoners. And we know all about improvised explosive devices and how we lost Fallujah and what Arab public-opinion polls say about us and how the world hates us.

We get a non-stop feed of gloom and doom.

But we don't hear about the heroes.

The incredibly brave GIs who honorably do their duty. The ones our grandparents would have carried on their shoulders down Fifth Avenue.

The ones we completely ignore, like Brian Chontosh.

It was a year ago on the march into Baghdad. Brian Chontosh was a platoon leader rolling up Highway 1 in a humvee.

When all heck broke loose. Ambush city.

The young Marines were being cut to ribbons. Mortars, machine guns, rocket propelled grenades.

And the kid out of Churchville was in charge. It was do or die and it was up to him.

So he moved to the side of his column, looking for a way to lead his men to safety. As he tried to poke a hole through the Iraqi line his humvee came under direct enemy machine gun fire. It was fish in a barrel and the Marines were the fish. And Brian Chontosh gave the order to attack.

He told his driver to floor the humvee directly at the machine gun emplacement that was firing at them. And he had the guy on top with the 50 cal unload on them.

Within moments there were Iraqis slumped across the machine gun and Chontosh was still advancing, ordering his driver now to take the humvee directly into the Iraqi trench that was attacking his Marines.

Over into the battlement the humvee went and out the door Brian Chontosh bailed, carrying an M16

and a Beretta

and 228 years of Marine Corps pride.

And he ran along the trench, with its mortars and riflemen, machineguns and grenadiers. And he killed them all.

He fought with the M16 until it was out of ammo.

Then he fought with the Beretta until it was out of ammo. Then he picked up a dead man's AK4 and fought with that until it was out of ammo.

Then he picked up another dead man's AK47 and fought with that until it was out of ammo.

At one point he even fired a discarded Iraqi RPG into an enemy cluster, sending attackers flying with its grenade explosion.

When he was done Brian Chontosh had cleared 200 yards of entrenched Iraqis from his platoon's flank. He had killed more than 20 and wounded at least as many more.

But that's probably not how he would tell it. He would probably merely say that his Marines were in trouble, and he got them out of trouble. Ooh-rah, and drive on.

"By his outstanding display of decisive leadership, unlimited courage in the face of heavy enemy fire, and utmost devotion to duty, 1st Lt. Chontosh reflected great credit upon himself and upheld the highest traditions of the Marine Corps and the United States Naval Service."

That's what the citation says.

And that's what nobody will hear.

That's what doesn't seem to be making the evening news.

Accounts of American valor are dismissed by the press as propaganda, yet accounts of American difficulties are heralded as objectivity. It makes you wonder if the role of the media is to inform or to depress - to report or to deride. To tell the truth, or to feed us lies.

But I guess it doesn't matter. We're going to turn out all right As long as men like Brian Chontosh wear our uniform.


----------



## miniapp (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you for this wonderful post..... he is why I am PROUD to be an American!! HOO-RAH!!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 4, 2007)

:aktion033: :xbud:



:


----------



## cameominis (Feb 4, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!! The liberal media does not want to tell us what good is going on in this war because it hurts their agenda.You hit the nail on the head,always hearing the gloom and doom.Thank you to our brave men and women who are keeping us safe. :aktion033:


----------



## stormo41 (Feb 4, 2007)

well i guess my parents never tought me "If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all" becase I'm about to say something negative



> So he moved to the side of his column, looking for a way to lead his men to safety. As he tried to poke a hole through the Iraqi line his humvee came under direct enemy machine gun fire. It was fish in a barrel and the Marines were the fish. And Brian Chontosh gave the order to attack.
> 
> He told his driver to floor the humvee directly at the machine gun emplacement that was firing at them. And he had the guy on top with the 50 cal unload on them.
> 
> ...


To me that is nothing to be proud of. A single man sloughtering 20 men who probably have famlies of their own, Wives, childeren, parents, Parents who have to burry their childeren because of America oh yes Hoo-Raw! to that.

I don't mean to offened anyone although I'm sure I did but it is what I think on the matter and maybe something to think about. War is not a postive thing.


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 4, 2007)

And that is why *WE* have a *FREE* country and you can have your own *FREE* opinions


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

I HATE that we're at war and think it was the worst decision this administration could make BUT thats why I like to hear these stories because we don't hear them and I do care about the people over there risking their lives and its not their fault they had to be there.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 4, 2007)

cameominis said:


> THANK YOU!!!! The liberal media does not want to tell us what good is going on in this war because it hurts their agenda.You hit the nail on the head,always hearing the gloom and doom.Thank you to our brave men and women who are keeping us safe. :aktion033:


:new_shocked: Lips are firmly sealed



:


----------



## susanne (Feb 4, 2007)

I am incredibly proud of our soldiers and am in awe of the sacrifices they make for our country.

It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.

I am so proud of those who fight and have fought for our country...I only wish the man at the top accorded them the same respect!


----------



## CZP1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Love the John Wayne thing!!

:lol:


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 4, 2007)

susanne said:


> It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.


Ya, after BJ Clinton let him go so many times



:


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 4, 2007)

Farmhand said:


> susanne said:
> 
> 
> > It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.
> ...



You have been duped!



:


----------



## susanne (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, Clinton (who lied about who he was having sex with) failed to go after bin Laden at a time when he would have been accused of "wagging the dog." A tragic lack of foresight, but congress was bent on bringing him to his knees (I guess they wanted him where Monica had been...).

George the Lesser (who lied to start a war at the expense of 3000+ American lives) failed to go after bin Laden when he had incontrovertible evidence and the support of the world (which he squandered by going into Iraq)


----------



## Miniv (Feb 4, 2007)

I HATE war! But I am so darn proud of our young men and women in uniform!

I'm like you, Robin. The general media is a farce and is cheating our military and is covering up the REAL stories that are going on over there........what the h*ll good is it doing????

Those of us who have or have had family members that have served in the Middle East KNOW what the real story is. And WHY so many of them have amazingly chosen to go back!

THEY see the TRUTH. THEY have seen that they've made a difference in the quality of thousands of lives. Yes, it's been made with an awful price, but our amazing young people have chosen to do it.

Now, IMO, it's time to do the "Kennedy thing". Instead of feeding them fish.......teach them HOW to fish.

MA


----------



## Marylou (Feb 4, 2007)

This war is a vendetta to get even for threatening his father. Have you noticed neither his father or brother has said one word about whats going on. My nephew did 3 tours in Iraq and I'm so grateful He is now home. Our guys are over there dying, losing limbs and other horrendous injuries and the US president could care less. Its his way or the highway. I thought He was elected president, not king. :no:


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I think what some of you are forgetting is that the President did not go in this alone. Congress voted for it, they all had the same information he had, so if he was duped about Saddam then so were they. Hearing some of them reply that ,"well they didn't read the information" makes me sick. I'm not for war, I don't know anybody that is. Sometimes you have to go to war to protect yourself and prevent future attacks.

Benjamin Franklin said, "those who sacrifice freedom for safety deserve neither."

And YES, It is a matter of record that Clinton was offered Osama long before 9/11 and he turned his back.

As for Clinton going through an impeachment, if it had to do with his affair, it was only in the context that the "President" perjured himself. I mean come on, if you are going to be dumb enough to commit perjury at least make it for something big, the only person who cared was Hillary and I'm not sure she cared.

Robin


----------



## Pepipony (Feb 4, 2007)

Farmhand said:


> susanne said:
> 
> 
> > It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.
> ...



And wow Bush sure did make use of his 8 months prior to 9/11. He really showed Bin Laden the door WOOHOOO! Go Shrub GO!! He even put the whammy on the Saudi Royals, ya know, Bin Ladens family. Show them he did



:


----------



## minimule (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm proud of our Men and Women over there defending OUR country. I would much prefer the battle to be held in THAT country than here in MY homeland. Those people brought this on themselves when they attacked US. You'd rather we sat on our keisters and let every other country decide they can do the same thing. :nono:

Go George W and GO USA!

If you don't like....you DO have the freedom to leave OUR free country! :ugh:


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 4, 2007)

Politics, Politians, Religion Everything!!!!!!! It's all based on division. In my mind, there are no borders, no races, no nothing! There is one race... the human race. What starts wars? Religion, finance, and MEN!!! Men are territorial. I know, I'm one of them. Everything has gotten so ridiculous. The Taliban attacked the U.S. and everyone was/is justifiably horrified. In Toronto, the day it happened, I was crying in the street. Since then, there has been a weird anti Canada, anti U.S. thing on both sides. Sorry to sound so negative, but everything is just getting sooo much worse. We're not even half way to where we should be in terms of understanding that it's not about you and me, them or us...it's all of us. Until we learn that, we're doomed.

Our instinct to divide and conquer will be our fall!

P.S. I'm proud of the sodiers, too. Thanks to them. And I wish them well.


----------



## twister (Feb 5, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I am proud of the men and women in uniform, be they Americans or Canadians :aktion033: :aktion033: It is sad that the media do not report the good and uplifting stories, the soldiers need to know that we support them. By the way I loved the John Wayne thingy too :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 5, 2007)

> I am incredibly proud of our soldiers and am in awe of the sacrifices they make for our country.
> It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.
> 
> I am so proud of those who fight and have fought for our country...I only wish the man at the top accorded them the same respect!




[SIZE=12pt]To put it simply, I pray for every one - every night. Our people in the army, air force, navy, our policemen, firefighters, ambulance drivers, emt's, - all of those who risk there lives for us. [/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 5, 2007)

> And wow Bush sure did make use of his 8 months prior to 9/11. He really showed Bin Laden the door WOOHOOO! Go Shrub GO!! He even put the whammy on the Saudi Royals, ya know, Bin Ladens family. Show them he did


First: 8 months vs. 8 yrs. Yep I can see where you would think that it was Bush that screwed it up. Don't forget that the exiting administration (that are supposed) to help get the new administration started, found it of more useful to see what they could steal out of Air Force One, take all the W's off the computer keyboards, and other mature things.

As for the Saudi's, Why would we go after them???? Yes, they are his family, but since they had long since thrown him out the only thing that could come from going after them would be that Osama would get a good laugh.

Try to remember that unless you are a Muslim that believes as they do, YOU are an infidel!! In other words, you need to die, there is NO conversation about it, you must die!!!!

Have you had an opportunity to watch any of the videos they send around to encourage this? They state flat out that the whole plan is to take over their area (getting rid of Israel first) then Europe, then the USA. Only when they have gone around the world getting rid of infidels till "they" are the only ones left will their job be done.

By the way, I am NOT saying all Muslims believe this but a large part of them do.

Robin

Edited for spelling


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 5, 2007)

> We lost several family members from 911, that were firefighters. It is a very touchy subject


I am so sorry for your losses. Many of my family are in the police, firefighter, paramedic fields. I can not imagine what you have gone through.

I wish the news media would show the towers coming down and the plane flying into the Pentagon, lets not forget flight 93, every few months to remind people what happened. I know, I know, everybody says they remember and we'll never forget. Actions speak louder than words, and sadly people have forgotten. :no:

This song says it all.

Have You Forgotten?

by Darryl Worley

album: Have You Forgotten? (2003)

I hear people sayin'. We Don't need this war

But I say there's some things worth fightin' for.

What about our freedom and this piece of ground?

We didn't get to keep em' by backing down.

They say we don't realize the mess we're gettin in

Before you start your preachin' let me ask you this my friend.

Chorus

Have you forgotten how it felt that day,

To see your homeland under fire

And her people blown away

Have you forgotten when those towers fell

We had neighbors still inside goin through a livin heck

And you say we shouldn't worry about Bin Laden

Have you forgotten?

They took all the footage off my TV

Said it's too disturbin for you and me

It'll just breed anger is what the experts say

If it was up to me I'd show it every day

Some say this country's just out lookin' for a fight

Well after 9-11 man I'd have to say that's right.

Chorus

Have you forgotten how it felt that day

To see your homeland under fire

And her people blown away

Have you forgotten when those towers fell

We had neighbors still inside goin through a livin heck

And we vow to get the ones behind Bin Laden

Have you forgotten?

I'v been there with the soldiers

Who've gone away to war

And you can bet that they remember just what they're fighting for

Have you forgotten

All the people killed

Yes some went down like heroes

In that Pennsylvania field

Have you forgotten

About our Pentagon

All the loved ones that we lost

And those left to carry on.

Don't you tell me not to worry 'bout Bin Laden

Have you forgotten?

Have you forgotten?

Have you forgotten?!







Edited to add photo.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 5, 2007)

> To me that is nothing to be proud of. A single man sloughtering 20 men who probably have famlies of their own, Wives, childeren, parents, Parents who have to burry their childeren because of America oh yes Hoo-Raw! to that.


Stormo, I can't believe no one has commented on your assinine statement yet....so I will.

No........on second thought I won't. To try to reason with someone who is so oblivious to how idiotic your post is would be pointless.

However, I will point out that the men and women who serve, and who have served, our country, fought and died to give you the right to make such ridiculous statements.

Signed:

A veteran - and darned proud of it!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 5, 2007)

And British, we just lost another one.

Americans, I can understand where you are coming form, I really do, we lived through WW2 on out own.

BUT you are NOT alone out there, our Men (and Women) are receiving medals, and NO press, or little press, and dying, too.

Remember that, please.

PLEASE????


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 5, 2007)

I DO remember Jane. I know of your losses and your turmoil because of them. I pray it will all be over soon so everyone can return to their lives.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 5, 2007)

susanne said:


> I am incredibly proud of our soldiers and am in awe of the sacrifices they make for our country.
> 
> It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.
> 
> I am so proud of those who fight and have fought for our country...I only wish the man at the top accorded them the same respect!


DITTO that!!!!


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 5, 2007)

Robin1 said:


> Those of you who might not know, the man on the left is the Commandant of the Marine Corps, and he is proud to know the man on the right.
> 
> Maybe you'd like to hear about a real American, somebody who honored the uniform he wears
> 
> ...


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

He is from a town 30 minutes from us.




:

My uncles were in the Navy and Marines, my first cousin is still in the Navy (25 years this year) and great-uncle was a colonel in the Air Force, another second cousin was a lieutenant in the Marines. They are/were proud to serve their country...and my applause and thanks to Brian for making sure his people were safe under attack.

I bear an American flag tattoo on my foot to honor a friend's son who died in the first tower struck, and in shock as my husband, friends and I were in the WTC Marriott August 31st through September 2nd, 2001 for a friend's wedding and to honor my relatives who served their homeland proudly.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## billiethekid40 (Feb 5, 2007)

Trust me Jane, I as a Canadian remeber the british soldiers as well, just as so many try to deny the Canadian presence. You can't fool me, my CANADIAN uncle has been there done that (stationed with the British as well as from Canadian soil). My CANADIAN neighbors are there now! We are sending troups, MARITIME CANADIAN troups (where I grew up) are leaving their families behind to do a job that the rest of the world seems to want to deny they are doing.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i am very proud to be an american and proud of the men and women who fight to keep me free. when i say i am proud of the men and women i mean them all...Canadian, British it doesn't matter. and WE do hear about the soldiers from other countries that are there risking their lives as well. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Pepipony (Feb 5, 2007)

People forget facts, but remember inuendo. Iraq did not house ANY alqueda, they do now because of us. We didnt invade Iraq because of 9/11, we invaded in spite of 9/11. Tenet , pre-9/11, said in news conferences that he didnt think al queda was a threat. A lot of the reasons for going to war were wrong, they got the facts wrong or just used the facts that they wanted and left the truth out. Anything to fit their means. Pre-war Cheney was worth less than a million, post war and with all his Stock options he is worth 50xs more. That is in itself a conflict of interest and they need to post how much Bush has made.

During Clinton, and I am no fan of his lying, he tried several times to get Bin Laden but failed due to late intel. Its ok for Bush to have late/false intel, but not Clinton. When he tried later on the Rep led house or senate ( sorry, cant recall which ) stated that he was trying to draw attention away from Lewinski and wouldnt allow it. Doesnt ANYONE remember these newsbriefs? Do people really just forget what is bad for their guy but remember only what is bad for the other?

Bush didnt have just 8 months, he has had YEARS and 2 BILLION dollars a day to accomplish getting Bin Laden. But instead, he parades on the deck of a carrier with a huge banner that reads, Mission Accomplished. How stupid was that? Only made worse by his statement ' I say to them, bring it on!' when asked about insurgents. And they did. Doesnt anyone remember the looks on the faces of those behind him when he said that? The ones that would be fighting because of those ignorant words. Words from a man who never saw a second of battle.

You can love the soldier/sailor/marine but hate the mission. They arent mutually exclusive. Bush is the idiot that started this and NO ONE holds him accountable. These politicians can say whatever they want. The only ones that are ever at fault are of course, the Democrats.


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

Pepipony said:


> These politicians can say whatever they want. The only ones that are ever at fault are of course, the Democrats.


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 5, 2007)

Pepipony said:


> People forget facts, but remember inuendo. Iraq did not house ANY alqueda, they do now because of us. We didnt invade Iraq because of 9/11, we invaded in spite of 9/11. Tenet , pre-9/11, said in news conferences that he didnt think al queda was a threat. A lot of the reasons for going to war were wrong, they got the facts wrong or just used the facts that they wanted and left the truth out. Anything to fit their means.


And so do you forget some facts Pepipony.

Do you remember the Gulf War???? Did we not have an agreement with Iraq that the UN would be able to inspect the country at any time? Did the UN not make repeated requests to do so and didn't Saddam deny these requests? Did we not give him numerous warnings that we would invade if he did not uphold the agreement from the Gulf War????

Point blank, we were justified in taking actions to invade on this alone and it was just one of the excuses used to get approval to do so.



Pepipony said:


> You can love the soldier/sailor/marine but hate the mission. They arent mutually exclusive. Bush is the idiot that started this and NO ONE holds him accountable. These politicians can say whatever they want. The only ones that are ever at fault are of course, the Democrats.


Bull pucky. Bush didn't start this, and neither did any one party of the government. The Government as a whole shoulders all the responsibility for any war.

I place the blame on the previous administration for gathering faulty facts, neglecting to take action when they should have, and for cutting our military and intellegence spending. 8 months is not long enough for any new administration to root out the errors from the previous one.

Let me ask, what was done to protect us after the first two bombings of the World Trade Center?

Did you know my husband was in the military until that clown took office and couldn't then keep his pants on? I still remember the mass of military people that couldn't surve under that president and because of that left the services. My husband was one that loved the military but got out because of the deepest lack of respect for the previous president.

Bush stated that TERRORISTS will no longer be tolerated by us or any other free nation. He gave them ALL FAIR WARNING! And it was well known that Saddam had people in his leadership that were also part of the terrerist regime. Heck, Saddam himself was a terrorist as was proven in his own trial.

I know people who have served. I work with a person that sat right next to me in my office that served 2 years for our country and is a major in the army. I work for a company that owns companies in England and Australia. What I hear from those on the inside who are serving is that the media should be ousted from this war and that what is reported is NOT EVEN CLOSE to reality.

It makes me sick that so many people listen to the media and believe that we are fighting a war that is not justified.

Remember WW2 or the vets that served in it? My grandfather was one and I will say that we Americans said the same about WW2 as we are now saying about the current war in Iraq..... That is until the world saw the horrors were done to the Jews.

It will take years to see the truth in all of this. I for one am so greatful to ALL COUNTRIES and ALL THEIR families for giving the world THEIR BEST to ensure that all of us have freedom in the future.

And until ALL of our troops and the allied troops are home, I will not EVER forget what they do for the world. I will NEVER forget the day the towers fell or the pure anger in my heart over the senseless loss of life that occured.

Well, off my soap box.

Again, Thank you to all the *HEROS* that are fighting for freedom. Rest assured that you will NEVER be forgotten.


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 5, 2007)

:aktion033:



:



: :aktion033: Well said Sunquest.

Robin


----------



## Pepipony (Feb 5, 2007)

So why is it Clintons fault but not Bush Srs when he was on Husseins door step and didnt continue? And btw, I DID very much like Sr and he did have valid points about not going into Baghdad. Biggest being no exit strategy and we would be mired there. Hmm Smart man. To bad Shrub Jr isnt nearly a millionth of the man his father was.

Its imperialistic , non-christian and ignorant of us to say things like 'least we fight them there so they arent here'. yeah, like terrorists have stopped attacking. And why is it ok to kill civilians of another country but not here? Guess if the DEA decided to bomb that meth house in a neighborhood , the collateral damage would be fine so long as its not YOUR neighborhood? How sad and pathetic that there are people, and probably those who calls themselves Christians, that think its all fine.

Why is it that Clinton is responsible for everything done by anyone under his watch, but Bush isnt responsible for anything? Maybe that is the nutshell, Bush is not responsible. You can do anything if you know that someone else will take the fall.

Sunquest, you misconstrue facts for your own good. You keep the ones you want and dismiss the rest. Go back and actually read reports etc from that time. We want the UN to back up things when it suits our agenda, but then want them to back off when it doesnt. We used their inspectors as excuses to invade, then told them to stick in when they didnt agree with us. Cant have it both ways.

Besides all of that. Iraq wasnt because of 9/11, Iraq was in spite of it. Bush planned on going in , 9/11 just gave him the excuse to do it. He is a sad excuse for a man and acts more like a petulant little brat than a President.


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it is the other way around



: . If it has anything to do with Bush, BASH him



:


----------



## LindaL (Feb 5, 2007)

minimule said:


> Go George W and GO USA!
> 
> If you don't like....you DO have the freedom to leave OUR free country! :ugh:



I had to come back (didnt have time before I left for work to comment) since this really made my hair stand up and I thought about this all day at work, so here I am...

Part of being an AMERICAN (which I am) is having the FREEDOM (without worry that someone will come to my house from the government and shoot me dead) to SAY what I feel about the president and the things I don't agree with about our country's government. Do I want to leave because I don't like what is going on? NO! Do I support the US military and what they are doing for our country? YES! Just because I don't agree with the way YOU feel about the government and who runs it, doesnt mean *I* should leave the US! Because our country is free, we are a people with many different opinions and we have the RIGHT to those opinions.

I am a proud American, I vote and I support our troops. I have as much right to say how I feel (and live here) as you do!


----------



## Marylou (Feb 5, 2007)

:aktion033: AMEN Linda!


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Feb 5, 2007)

I object to the basic proposition that the "press" is automatically ignoring anything good. There isn't much good in a war, but this fellow seems to be.

The fact is that from the very beginning of the war: You don't see the "same old" coffins. You don't see ANY coffins because the press was barred & still is, from showing the returning flag-drapped coffins. (3,000+ now) Admistration was/is afraid it would hit too close to home & make us think war is "bad." (oh, but it's so good for big business!)

2nd fact: reporters in Iraq are not at freedom to go anywhere & do anything they need to do to get real news. They are imbedded with the troops, and not allowed on their own, so how miuch of the other side do they see, other than combat?

Please think before you acuse. Just because the man is in uniform doesn't mean the press or liberals hate him. I am both of those things............and I hate the stupidity that put him in harm's way. Not the man or his story.


----------



## runamuk (Feb 5, 2007)

Farmhand said:


> And that is why *WE* have a *FREE* country and you can have your own *FREE* opinions


heehee love the photo :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin :bgrin

Now for the FREE part I will debate that............our freedom is disappearing at an alarming rate ...we have legislation upon legislation taking away our freedoms to reach the american dream.......................it is happening on all levels and I wish we could unite and take back our freedom.................but to do that will require personal responsibility and people with a teeny weeny modicum of common sense



:



: ...that seems to be what we are missing



:

As for our wonderful troops I support them whole heartedly they are doing a job, that those of us sitting at our computers debating the topic of the day, are not willing to do but are happy to accept the rewards. Where my opinion stands on the entire war is not important what is, is our troops fighting for something they believe in.........so I ask..............When was the last time YOU (ordinary american) fought for something you believed in ??


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

Ya know y'all better whatch what your saying........"they" may be listening in on us




: :bgrin


----------



## runamuk (Feb 5, 2007)

Farmhand said:


> Ya know y'all better whatch what your saying........"they" may be listening in on us
> 
> 
> 
> : :bgrin


I hope they are...it is about time "they" represented US



:



:


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## LindaL (Feb 5, 2007)

runamuk said:


> As for our wonderful troops I support them whole heartedly they are doing a job, that those of us sitting at our computers debating the topic of the day, are not willing to do but are happy to accept the rewards. Where my opinion stands on the entire war is not important what is, is our troops fighting for something they believe in.........so I ask..............When was the last time YOU (ordinary american) fought for something you believed in ??



Good point...and it humbles me to have it pointed out to me!



:


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

LindaL said:


> runamuk said:
> 
> 
> > As for our wonderful troops I support them whole heartedly they are doing a job, that those of us sitting at our computers debating the topic of the day, are not willing to do but are happy to accept the rewards. Where my opinion stands on the entire war is not important what is, is our troops fighting for something they believe in.........so I ask..............When was the last time YOU (ordinary american) fought for something you believed in ??
> ...




I second that



:


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2007)

Please, please, please do a bit more research on this whole fiasco. It basically boils down to a vendetta. It has also been fueled -weaponry- by a surprising "head-of-state".

BTW...Good point that you can hate the mission but love and respect those that are out there busting there asses for "freedom".



Little Wee Horse Farm said:


> I object to the basic proposition that the "press" is automatically ignoring anything good. There isn't much good in a war, but this fellow seems to be.
> 
> The fact is that from the very beginning of the war: You don't see the "same old" coffins. You don't see ANY coffins because the press was barred & still is, from showing the returning flag-drapped coffins. (3,000+ now) Admistration was/is afraid it would hit too close to home & make us think war is "bad." (oh, but it's so good for big business!)
> 
> ...






:


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

Matt73 said:


> Please, please, please do a bit more research on this whole fiasco. It basically boils down to a vendetta. It has also been fueled -weaponry- by a surprising "head-of-state".


:no:


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2007)

Farmhand said:


> susanne said:
> 
> 
> > It is their commander-in-chief that I object to wholeheartedly. The one who puts their lives at risk for the sake of his own ego rather than going after the known source of terror, Osama bin Laden and his ilk...the one who has given us multi[ple fallacious reasons why we are in Iraq (and now headed in all likelihood for Iran)...the one who sees nothing wrong with failing to fulfill our obligations to those loyal soldiers when they come home and have little or no healthcare.
> ...


Nice low-blow there "farmhand"!:aktion033: . Since when does a blow-job put the lives of soldiers and civilians needlessly at risk?


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 5, 2007)

Matt73 said:


> Farmhand said:
> 
> 
> > susanne said:
> ...




Why is that a low blow? It's the truth, or don't you believe in the truth?


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope this works:



This says it all!

Watch until the end.


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's another log on the fire: It's been said again & again, by Dems and Repubs alike, that George Bush will go down in history as the worst president of the U.S. EVER.........he has done more damage to this country than ANY president before him. Financially alone, in his first six years, he has spent more money than ALL U.S. presidents COMBINED!

Now he's worried about his "image" in history. Should have thot of that 6 years ago. Oh, and by the way, he wasn't "elected" either time. It was handed to him. Look it up.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Rori, you always say it so well. The post began as a tribute to what our soldiers do every day and are seldom recognized for yet some just can't resist turning it into a political debate every time.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 6, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, you can all keep your politics! My brother-in-law just came back from a tour that he volunteered for. He's a good man and we were fearful, every single day he was gone. He did this FOR HIS COUNTRY, just like so many others are doing. Now you can turn this into a political battle, luckily for you, there are people like him out there willing to defend your freedom to do so.



:

I wholeheartedly support our troops, and until they're all home, I will continue to keep them in my prayers, it's the least I can do for the freedoms that I am so blessed to have.

Presidential crap aside, these men and women deserve our respect and our support.

Off my soapbox now.

Jodi


----------



## Farmhand (Feb 6, 2007)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Thanks Rori, you always say it so well. The post began as a tribute to what our soldiers do every day and are seldom recognized for yet some just can't resist turning it into a political debate every time.


Actually it isn't much of a debate, just people expressing their opinions (me included) If I offended anyone I apologize, but the truth of the matter remains that we have not been attacked since 9/11, plots have been foiled (many of which we will never know about) and this is a FREE Country and we are able to express our opinions as we wish. You can find stuff on the internet to sway your opinion anyway you want to bolster your side, as you said this is for the Men & Woman that are protecting us



: OK I'm done :lol:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 6, 2007)

Presidential crap aside, these men and women deserve our respect and our support.

Off my soapbox now

Jodi I totally agree.I also agree with the fact this whole thing is sad I understand in a way what the person talking about (stormo41) Or at least my take on what they said is..

Of course war is sad it is horrible that anyone in our armed forces is forced to in short kill or be killed. It is sad that sons and daughters, mothers and fathers are dying daily on both sides. It is sad that some countries dont have the rights we do and dont have therefore the ability to truly make informed decisions that might not conform to the rest of there country. It is sad that politics always seems to bring arguments and rightousness.

However while I can see and appreciate the sadness in all of it and all the deaths and tragedies that doesnt in any way take away from the fact that I am so proud and grateful that our armed services is willing to do this for our country. In fact to be totally honest the intense self sacrifice they make by being there sometimes is really overwhelmingly hard for me to understand(to be totally honest I am not sure I could do that ok I am more to the sureness I might not be able to)- and yet at the same time overwhelmingly fills me with pride and gratitude.

I think all of us want them all home here safe and sound and soon.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 6, 2007)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Presidential crap aside, these men and women deserve our respect and our support.
> 
> Off my soapbox now
> 
> ...



I agree!! I know for myself I couldn't do what these brave soldiers are doing for our country...and I have A LOT of respect for them for doing a job VOLUNTEERILY just so WE can have the freedoms we take for granted daily.

In my other posts I got stuck on the politics of it all, but the original post was meant to honor a selfless person who put himself in harm's way for his troops and our country...and for his part and every other soldier out there serving, I appreciate and am proud of them!

I may not agree with WHY they are over there, but the fact remains they are and I support them and wish them well and to come home safely!


----------



## Pepipony (Feb 7, 2007)

Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too said:


> Thanks Rori, you always say it so well. The post began as a tribute to what our soldiers do every day and are seldom recognized for yet some just can't resist turning it into a political debate every time.



Actually, if you read the tag line this wasnt a tribute to start with, it was a stab at the media. The story about the Marine was secondary. If it were truly a tribute, the tag line wouldnt have been so arguementative. The 'liberal' media does show both sides, I have seen many stories of good happening in Iraq. But, since people want to perpetuate their agenda 'liberal media bad, conservative media good' , they, themselves, are the ones that scew the truth for their own agenda. Or even worse, dont ever wathc 'liberal' media and just throw out 'facts' like gospel.

I wish there was a bipartisan group that would see how many good/bad things are said by CNN/FOXNews in a week, and post the true results. Bet people would be suprised.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually, you'd be hard pressed to find anything in any media liberal or conservative that has anything positive to say about anything under the sun. I'd enjoy reading all these positive media stories you are finding in the liberal press Pepipony so maybe you can post a link when and if you find one. I don't know for sure but I suspect this was not on main stream news because there is such a lack of it anywhere that shows the military in a good light. The military has to do their own PR unless it's bad or no one will.

I'm sure the title of the post was more due to the OPs frustration with the lack of anything positive being said about the military in general. OK Robin now we are going to have to court martial you for being a military sympathizer.



: :bgrin


----------



## SilverHeart (Feb 7, 2007)

I am extremely proud of all the men & women who serve our country. They put their lives on the line to protect us. War is not something that should be celebrated, but the courage of anyone who puts themselves in that position should be. I am not for the war but I strongly support the troops. My boyfriend is a proud member of the National Guard & he may be sent over very soon. As much as I hate it, I am proud to even know him, as well as all the other Army boys I have been blessed to know. Just about everyone of my close male friends has joined the New Hampshire National Guard. It tears me to pieces, but they are doing what they feel is right. THey want to protect their families & friends.

Again, I dont support the war, but to be able to face an enemy like Brian Chontosh did to protect the Marines under his leadership is an amazing thing.

[SIZE=12pt]Stand behind the troops or in front of the enemy. [/SIZE]


----------



## SmoothEZ (Feb 8, 2007)

I commend all of you that still have a positive outlook on the war and to those that don't I challenge you with this. Go online and search for the videos that show the towers crumbling to the ground. Go online to the video that shows the beheading of Nick Berg but mind you it will turn your stomach. I think that the news needs to replay both of these videos on a monthly basis lest we should forget. Yes I was working for the government when all this happened and I can tell you that I will never forget the feeling of hopelessness not knowing where and when we were going to be hit again. How many of you were afraid to go anywhere that people congregated right after 9/11, I know I was. We were no longer safe in our own backyard, and these people that attacked us did not care if it was a military target or civilians to them there is no such thing as collateral damage. We are the only country in the world with the exception of Canada and England that believe and abide by the Geneva Convention. I think it is high time that we finally say to he?? with the Geneva Convention lets go in there and do what we need to do and then get out. Better yet lets just supply Isreal with all the weapons they need and let them do whatever they want. The Isrealies are not afraid to go to battle for what they believe and believe me they shoot first and ask questions last.

Anyway now I will get off my soapbox. All I ask is that those of you who think that we have no right to be in Iraq just think for one minute, how would you feel if there was another attack here in the US and your loved one was lost in that attack, then would we be justified.

Thank you to all the past and future military people that have served this great country and given us the freedom to be able to post our thoughts freely and without fear of persecution on this board or any other board we choose. And thank you to all of our friends in other countries that have helped us to keep this country and many others free.

A Proud American Veteran and one that would serve again if I could.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well said Michele. I wish I could serve again too.

Although I wasn't in a combat unit, I was in one who saw the troops off and again when they returned. Wish I was still there to wish them God-speed and to welcome them home!


----------



## Pepipony (Feb 8, 2007)

What if another attack happened here? Easy, I would say yet again, go after the ones that did it! To con the blame onto another evil person and get them instead. btw , just because the US hasnt been hit, doesnt mean that Al Queda is slowing down, they have attacked other countries.

I am not anti-military, kinda hard to be with every generation for over 300 years has been in either it or the militia. GF in both WW1 and 2 , father in WWII and Korea. What I am is anti-political party that con good people into doing their bidding. I am all for going into Afghanistan with all the troops that are in Iraq. But since we are in such a quagmire there, guess Bin Laden will have to go play and figure another way to attack us. But hey, least we got Saddam.




:


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 10, 2007)

AppyLover2 said:


> > To me that is nothing to be proud of. A single man sloughtering 20 men who probably have famlies of their own, Wives, childeren, parents, Parents who have to burry their childeren because of America oh yes Hoo-Raw! to that.
> 
> 
> Stormo, I can't believe no one has commented on your assinine statement yet....so I will.
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]OOH RAH! [/SIZE]

Stormo had the thought ever crossed your mind that the poor men that soldier was "Slaughtering" was PROTECTING AMERICAN HUSBANDS AND WIVES, MOTHERS AND FATHERS! The childern of AMERICAN moms and dads.

Sorry to vent but you should think before you write. I have several friends and family members over there and so far one has not make it home. Believe me his folks are devastated. War sucks for everyone but at least support your side.

Joy


----------

